# Groin pain and burning



## Danee Pateman (Jan 20, 2013)

I've been living with IBS for about three years now. Although my symptoms vary, I can usually identify an IBS attack.

In May 2012, I developed a burning pain in my groin. The pain is predominately on the right side, but will sometimes radiate across my whole pelvic area. The pain and burning has been constant - a daily occurrence. The severity of the symptoms goes from mild to intense.

Sometimes when my IBS flares up, the groin pain intensifies. I'm just not certain if they are related in any way.

I have an appointment with a gynecologist in a couple of days. My GP initially referred me to an internal doctor, who then referred me to the gynecologist. I feel like I have seen a number of specialists over the years and after a while, it all becomes overwhelming.

Has anyone else experienced similar groin pain?


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

This sounds like what they refer to as vulvodynia which is as much of a mystery as IBS. Many doctors are not very familiar with it, if at all. It is a nerve thing. I developed similar burning sensations that would come on suddenly after I had a hysterectomy. It seems to have very gradually improved over a 12-13 year period of time. You can google for treatment ideas although I was advised by a gynecologist to do sitz baths and not to use soap which didn't help. I do use unscented soap though. Also, if you wear pads at that time of the month, I would recommend unscented ones. They can be hard to find but I did at a natural foods store since I still wear them for bladder issues.

Things like vulvodynia. fibromyalgia and other conditions seem to frequently overlap with IBS. It can be nerve and/or muskuloskeletal in origin.


----------



## bourne61 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Danee,

I am in the middle of really bad flare 5t th week. Very low left ab do pain & burning pain in groin. Had ovarian scan all clear. Saw consultant g.I doctor Thurs. He said It scan cause groin pain. 

Last night waves of pain & I felt so anxious. Today a bit better.

Let us know how you are doing


----------



## bourne61 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Danee

Apologies for the typing errors. I am using my tablet & the touch screen has a mind of its own.

We have a tiny bit of snow here in Kent U.K. and things have ground to a halt. Looking at your pic. I think we are lucky

Regards


----------

